# Swedish: use of genitive when possessor is long (Den flicka som jag såg igår på Inges partys bror)



## gvergara

Hej:

Vad gör ni när ni behover använda genitiven _s och the possessor är för lång? Försöka ni att skriva om satsen?

_Den flicka som jag såg igår på Inges party*s* bror är mycket sjuk_.
                     possessor

Tack på förhand,
Gonzalo


----------



## kilton

Just want to make sure I understand what you're trying to write. Would this be the English version?

_The brother of the girl whom I saw at Inges' party yesterday is very sick._


----------



## gvergara

kilton said:


> Just want to make sure I understand what you're trying to write. Would this be the English version?
> 
> _The brother of the girl whom I saw at Inges' party yesterday is very sick._


Yes, that's it. And that's precisely my question. In English you must find ways of rephrasing this type of constructions when the "possessor" is too long.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_Den flicka som jag såg igår på Inges party*s* bror är mycket sjuk_. 
det 
Jag skulle definitivt skriva om meningen, "Flickan som jag såg på Inges (party/)fest har en bror som är mycket sjuk". I talspråk kan det fungera med "Flickan som jag såg på Inges fest, <kort paus> hennes bror är mycket sjuk" eftersom man inte har samma krav på grammatisk korrekthet när man talar.


----------



## hanne

I think the suggested sentence is grammatically perfectly ok - but in practice you'd rewrite it, as AutumnOwl suggests.


----------



## Eline0909

Kan man också skriva?:

"Bror till flickan som jag såg på Ingas fest är sjuk."


----------



## AutumnOwl

Eline0909 said:


> Kan man också skriva?:
> 
> "Bror till flickan som jag såg på Ingas fest är sjuk."


I så fall _"Brodern till flickan som jag såg på Inges fest är (mycket) sjuk"_, om du bara skriver _"bror till flickan ..."_ så betyder det _"Brother of the girl ..."_ och inte _"The brother of the girl ..."_, och det är inte grammatiskt korrekt på svenska med _"Bror till flickan ..."_


----------



## Tjahzi

Although I fully agree with everything said by AutumnOwl, I'd just like to add that officially, all your constructions are incorrect, since the proper way to deal with noun phrases is to attach the genitive suffix _to the noun in question _rather than to the end of the entire NP. That said, no one follows these directives and I agree about the optimal solution being to use enclitic _-s_ in combination with constructions with _på/av_.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_Den flicka*s* som jag såg igår på Inges party bror är mycket sjuk_.


----------



## BlueSuede

AutumnOwl said:


> _Den flicka*s* som jag såg igår på Inges party bror är mycket sjuk_.



Näe, detta låter inte bra. Måste till en fullständig omformulering så meddelande går fram korrekt. Denna mening känns tämligen svårförstådd.


----------



## AutumnOwl

BlueSuede said:


> Näe, detta låter inte bra. Måste till en fullständig omformulering så meddelande går fram korrekt. Denna mening känns tämligen svårförstådd.


Om du läser Tjahis inlägg innan mitt så förstår du kanske bättre. Den flickans (som jag såg i går på Inges party) bror är mycket sjuk. Bättre?


----------



## Eline0909

Vad föreslår tjahzi?


----------



## Tjahzi

The same as AutumnOwl.


----------



## zyzzy

AutumnOwl said:


> _Den flicka som jag såg igår på Inges party*s* bror är mycket sjuk_.
> det
> Jag skulle definitivt skriva om meningen, "Flickan som jag såg på Inges (party/)fest har en bror som är mycket sjuk". I talspråk kan det fungera med "Flickan som jag såg på Inges fest, <kort paus> hennes bror är mycket sjuk" eftersom man inte har samma krav på grammatisk korrekthet när man talar.


Ja, det vettigaste är att göra om meningen på det sättet. 



Eline0909 said:


> Kan man också skriva?:
> 
> "Bror till flickan som jag såg på Ingas fest är sjuk."


"Brodern till flickan som jag såg på Inges fest är (mycket) sjuk" är helt korrekt, men känns lite för krystad i talspråk. 



Tjahzi said:


> Although I fully agree with everything said by AutumnOwl, I'd just like to add that officially, all your constructions are incorrect, since the proper way to deal with noun phrases is to attach the genitive suffix _to the noun in question _rather than to the end of the entire NP. That said, no one follows these directives and I agree about the optimal solution being to use enclitic _-s_ in combination with constructions with _på/av_.


Usch, den där hemska regeln skall man nog aldrig använda. 

"Drottningen av Danmarks häst" känns helt okej, men är officiellt fel. 
"Drottningens av Danmark häst" känns helt fel, men är officiellt rätt. 
Jag hade gett upp och skrivit "Den danska drottningens häst".


----------



## Casparul

Several people here have claimed that "officially" the -s should be added to the noun. What do you mean by that? Does Swedish have an "official" grammar? If so, could you link to some official site where this "official rule" is clearly stated?

If I might just add my personal opinion on the matter (based not just on my knowledge of Danish, but indeed of Swedish as I have actually lived in Sweden for several years and never heard anyone say "Drottningens av Danmark häst" or "Den flickas som jag såg igår på Inges party bror är mycket sjuk"), it sounds much more like one of these rules that are not at all official, but have been made up by someone's grand-father's Latin teacher who invented the rule on the basis of one thing: that's the way it is in Latin! This, by the way, is how the "rule" in English that you cannot end a sentence with a preposition came to be - and never mind how many linguists explain that this "rule" is absolute nonsense, many English speakers follow it in order not to make "official" mistakes ...

Incidentally, I believe that modern grammarians generally refer to this -s as a genitive _particle_. The reason for this is that Scandinavian languages do not have a genitive case _as the -s can be added to any part of the sentence, not just the noun_.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Earlier it was _Svenska språknämnden _who informed about correct Swedish writing, now they are a part of _Språkrådet_, http://www.sprakradet.se/ There are rules for "correct" written Swedish, but people are not always following them, and as the languages evolves, so will the rules one day.


----------



## Casparul

It seems to me that Språkrådet in Sweden is very similar to Dansk Sprognævn - and I know that a lot of Danes have a completely unfounded belief that Dansk Sprognævn can legislate on anything end everything that has to do with language (whereas in actual fact Dansk Sprognævn has such an official role ONLY regarding spelling and inflection; as far as usage is concerned, they can just advise). Could it be the same in Sweden - that people think that Språkrådet has powers to prohibit words, redefine meanings and classify this or that as bad grammar, whereas in actual fact thay have no such power?

At any rate, I found the following example in their Frågelåda. I think on that basis we can safely conclude that there is no "official rule" as the one mentioned above and that it is generally best to rephrase in order to avoid an awkwardly placed -s.

"*fråga*
Heter det _Konungens av Danmark bröstkarameller _eller _Konungen av Danmarks bröstkarameller_?
*svar*
I dag skall genitivändelsen placeras på det sista ordet i en flerordig fras: _Konungen av Danmarks bröstkarameller_. Så kan man göra med en ordgrupp som utgör ett namn eller en fast fras. Det kallas gruppgenitiv. Däremot bör man inte göra så i tillfälliga fraser, t.ex. _skolorna i Stockholm_. Det skall alltså inte vara _skolorna i Stockholms elevantal_. Det får man i stället skriva om: _Stockholmsskolornas elevantal _eller _elevantalet i skolorna i Stockholm_."




http://www.sprakradet.se/GetDoc?meta_id=1950


----------



## zyzzy

Casparul said:


> If I might just add my personal opinion on the matter (based not just on my knowledge of Danish, but indeed of Swedish as I have actually lived in Sweden for several years and never heard anyone say "Drottningens av Danmark häst" or "Den flickas som jag såg igår på Inges party bror är mycket sjuk")


Exactly, no one would say it like that, because that would sound plain stupid. Still, it would be difficult to create a rule where the -s is always placed on the word just before the owned object. "Flickan jag såg*s* bror" is not a pretty sight either, unless you use it for the comic effect. 



> Incidentally, I believe that modern grammarians generally refer to this -s as a genitive _particle_. The reason for this is that Scandinavian languages do not have a genitive case _as the -s can be added to any part of the sentence, not just the noun_.


Perhaps, but at least the genitive _used _to be a case, which still lives on in some expressions, like "till sjöss" (at sea). 

And is it really the case that "_the -s can be added to any part of the sentence, not just the noun_"? Pronouns, adjectives, participles... fine, but the rest? Or are we talking about those "comic" sentences mentioned above?

"Flickan jag såg*s* bror"
"Hästen jag fångade in*s* hovar"
"Mannen som ropade nej*s* fru"
"Bilen som stod där*s* framruta"


----------



## Casparul

zyzzy said:


> Exactly, no one would say it like that, because that would sound plain stupid. Still, it would be difficult to create a rule where the -s is always placed on the word just before the owned object. "Flickan jag såg*s* bror" is not a pretty sight either, unless you use it for the comic effect.
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but at least the genitive _used _to be a case, which still lives on in some expressions, like "till sjöss" (at sea).
> 
> And is it really the case that "_the -s can be added to any part of the sentence, not just the noun_"? Pronouns, adjectives, participles... fine, but the rest? Or are we talking about those "comic" sentences mentioned above?
> 
> "Flickan jag såg*s* bror"
> "Hästen jag fångade in*s* hovar"
> "Mannen som ropade nej*s* fru"
> "Bilen som stod där*s* framruta"



Examples such as these four sentences would be OK in Danish, though slightly comical, but people would avoid them in written language.
It would surprise me if this were any different in Swedish.

Dansk Sprognævn has an article about this phenomenon and I think it's worth noting that they specifically avoid saying that something is right/wrong/official etc. - at most, phrases like "should be avoided", "is generally accepted" or "most people consider correct" are employed.

From http://dsn.dk/sproghjaelp/ofte-stillede-spoergsmaal/gruppegenitiv

"*Gruppegenitiv*

*Gruppegenitiv: Søren og Sofies sølvbryllup, kongen af Danmarks bolsjer
*
_Spørgsmål_: Hedder det _Søren og Sofies sølvbryllup_, eller skal det være _Sørens og Sofies sølvbryllup_? Og kan man tale om _en idé der er opstået i nogle folk inde på Sprognævnets hoveder_?

_Svar_: Det fænomen vi her har med at gøre, kaldes ofte "gruppegenitiv". Men det er egentlig en misvisende betegnelse, for i virkeligheden har vi at gøre med et af symptomerne på at dansk ikke har nogen egentlig genitiv, men i stedet en possessiv partikel (et udtryk der angiver et ejendoms-eller tilhørsforhold), nemlig et _-s_, der hægtes på en substantivisk helhed. Som regel hægtes _-s_'et direkte på kerneleddet i helheden, men i nogle tilfælde kan det ikke lade sig gøre. Der er to typer af ordforbindelser hvor der kan opstå problemer: dels sideordnende forbindelser som _Søren og Sofies sølvbryllup_, hvor possessiv-_s_'et i visse tilfælde kun hægtes på det sidste af de sideordnede led, og dels forbindelser hvor der følger en efterstillet bestemmelse efter kerneleddet sådan at -_s_'et ikke kan hægtes direkte på dette: _kongen af Danmarks bolsjer_.

_Søren og Sofies sølvbryllup
_
Det er vist almindeligt accepteret at man kan nøjes med ét -_s_ i den første type hvis de sideordnede led tilsammen udgør en enhed. Hvis man siger _Vi skal til Søren og Sofies sølvbryllup i morgen_, så forudsættes det at Søren og Sofie er gift med hinanden, og man kan altså nøjes med én gang morgenkaffe med avec og hornmusik. Hvis man derimod siger _Vi skal til Sørens og Sofies sølvbryllup i morgen_, så kan meningen også være at Søren og Sofie fejrer sølvbryllup med deres respektive - og så ville man som regel nok have et både med i formuleringen, men det er ikke strengt nødvendigt.

_Nogle folk inde på Sprognævnets hoveder
_
Den anden type af forbindelser er mere problematisk, for på den ene side opleves det af de fleste som lidt forkert eller komisk når -_s_'et ikke kan hægtes direkte på det substantiv der er kerneled - medmindre der er tale om en fast forbindelse som _kongen af Danmarks bolsjer_, som alle vist regner for korrekt. På den anden side kan det være svært at styre uden om nødvendigheden. Formuleringer som den i spørgsmålet, _nogle folk inde på Sprognævnets hoveder_, er ret udbredte i talesproget, og de giver næppe anledning til misforståelser. Men de undgås i almindelighed i skriftsproget.
Hvis den efterstillede bestemmelse er en ledsætning, så risikerer man at lede sin tilhører på vildspor i forståelsen af udsagnets grammatiske opbygning: _manden der går derovre ved skoven's hund bed mig i går_. Den slags bør man forsøge at undgå. Når man i almindelig samtale har forvildet sig ind i en konstruktion af denne type, vil man ofte kunne klare skærene ved at dele informationen op i flere små bidder: _Den mand der går derovre ved skoven, øøh ... Hans hund bed mig i går_. Men på skrift eller i mere formel tale er det som regel nødvendigt med mere omfattende omformuleringer.

Og så er der jo _Hvem er det's_? og _Jeg ved ikke hvem det er's_. De regnes ikke for korrekte, og der er nok heller ikke mange voksne sprogbrugere som accepterer dem. Børn bruger dem meget, og de fleste af os andre kommer vel også til det en gang imellem - men det gør ikke så meget, for det er svært at forestille sig at de kan misforstås.
Man kan læse mere om "gruppegenitiv" i Erik Hansen: Rigtigt dansk, 2. udgave, 1993, s.109-110 og i Henrik Galberg Jacobsen og Peter Stray Jørgensen: Håndbog i Nudansk, 4. udg., 2001, s. 153-154."


----------

